# Skull buckets



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2011)

The safety guy finally caught up with me and my old MacT is going into retirement. Too many dings, dents, and deep scratches. Kinda like it's owner.

Bailey's is out of Skull Buckets. Any other place to get one? I really don't want to start wearing a plastic hat.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 21, 2011)

I think the tin can ones are not allowed here!!
You would look good in on of those cowboy hat style ones!!!
You could parade it at the GTG:hmm3grin2orange:
How about one of these.
http://www.tasco-safety.com/hhats/Jackson-Gunner-hard-hats.html#3022145


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 21, 2011)

Called Madsen's yet?

Sounds like we all ought to order a few before they go out.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 21, 2011)

Madsen's or Cowlitz. The Skull Bucket doesn't fit my big brainy head even though a Mac-T does. I sold my SB to my boss.

Overall I prefer the Bullard wildland helmet anyway.


----------



## slowp (Apr 21, 2011)

Madsens has a bunch. I got the skull bucket suspension which works in my yard sale hard hat. I like the non-ratchety one better, but those are hard to find. 

Bullards are spendy and heavy. Mine finally fell off when I tried to do a flip in the woods. The faller who was with me, picked it up and commented about it being :censored: heavy and why did they make us wear such :censored: heavy hard hats and his neck would gat :censored:tired wearing such a :censored:heavy hat. I'd fondle a Bullards before I bought one. We were told we had to wear them. HAD to. Something about unprepared people called to go to a fire and grabbing a hardhat. Something that didn't make sense to me. Did I say they were heavy? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds heavy to me. :msp_rolleyes: I'm not a big brawny lad with an oak-stump neck like 2dogs...I better call Madsens.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> I think the tin can ones are not allowed here!!
> You would look good in on of those cowboy hat style ones!!!
> You could parade it at the GTG:hmm3grin2orange:
> How about one of these.
> Jackson Gunner, Shrapnel, Fly Boy Hard Hats from T.a.s.c.o


 
Naaaahhhhh...the only guys that wear the cowboy hat style are truck drivers. If I'm driving truck for the day I'll stick with the old style tin hat...if I can get away with it.

If I got one like your picture I'd be expected to be riding a motorcycle or something. I went through that phase of my personal development years ago.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 21, 2011)

Cowlitz: those the guys in Castle Rock? If so, I need to get some planting shovels from them.


----------



## slowp (Apr 21, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Cowlitz: those the guys in Castle Rock? If so, I need to get some planting shovels from them.


 
They are in Longview.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 21, 2011)

Who's the Castle Rock outfit? Our usual contract planting crew uses shovels from there which are about 4" longer than the regular Forestry Suppliers model, and I have certainly chopped a few roots off doing inspections using the shorter shovel.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 21, 2011)

Want mine? It doesn't see much use these days.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Want mine? It doesn't see much use these days.


 
Thanks Ted, but you better hang on to it. I didn't know they were made in China. That just doesn't seem right, somehow. I know we're surrounded by Chinese stuff but taking it to the woods just seems like the last straw.

So...tomorrow I'll throw my German saws in my Japanese pickup and head to work. :biggrin: Maybe the safety guy won't show up.


----------



## slowp (Apr 21, 2011)

There's another yard sale tomorrow. I'll keep my eyes out for one. The location is not conducive to having logging stuff, but you never know.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd send my old hardhat, but that one dent is hard to hide.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2011)

slowp said:


> There's another yard sale tomorrow. I'll keep my eyes out for one. The location is not conducive to having logging stuff, but you never know.


 
Thank you, ma-am.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'd send my old hardhat, but that one dent is hard to hide.


 
Thank you, sir. Wait a minute...you mean the dent in your hat, or the one in your head?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 22, 2011)

Only one dent in hardhat, two maybe three in head. You can't have those, get your own.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 22, 2011)

*Brain bucket*

I have two of these brain buckets. Much tougher then the plastic krap :mad2: The skull buckets brand is what most of the Axmen show are wearing. Kinda spendy for being chicom  Wish USA made aluminum brain buckets were available  I got my neck broke wearin a plastic hard hat, my tin hat would have done a better job. Been reading some scary things about nock off Skull Bucket brand brain buckets.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think Wood's Logging Supply has them too.

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 22, 2011)

Bob- why don't you let me dig through my stash. I think I have a pristine old-school Mac T that is dent-free and ready for fun.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 22, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I have two of these brain buckets. Much tougher then the plastic krap :mad2: The skull buckets brand is what most of the Axmen show are wearing. Kinda spendy for being chicom  Wish USA made aluminum brain buckets were available  I got my neck broke wearin a plastic hard hat, my tin hat would have done a better job. Been reading some scary things about nock off Skull Bucket brand brain buckets.


 
Tell us what you have read, my hard hat is the one thing besides my boots that makes me feel good about safety.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Bob- why don't you let me dig through my stash. I think I have a pristine old-school Mac T that is dent-free and ready for fun.


 
That would be great!


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 22, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Madsen's or Cowlitz. The Skull Bucket doesn't fit my big brainy head even though a Mac-T does. I sold my SB to my boss.
> 
> Overall I prefer the Bullard wildland helmet anyway.


 
I own both. SK and a Bullard wildland. The tin lid is by far more expensive, but also sees so much more use. It's light. As for the bullard, I have to wear it for fire season. Its required. Heavy as a brick. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 22, 2011)

losta Mcdonalds on flea bay that aren't beat to death too


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2011)

If Jacob can't find one, I'll send you the yard sale hat. I haven't painted it pink yet. But I won't say it is sticker free. It is in very good shape. I removed the moss, and yes, it was moss, the thing had been sitting under a tree for a while. 

I think you should go for the bright orange or yellow plastic hats. They are so easy to see and stay that way pretty much unless you are slapping paint on trees. They weigh the same as the old Mac Ts according to my highly accurate one in each hand test. Heck, you only have to wear one for maybe 6 hours!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 22, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I have two of these brain buckets. Much tougher then the plastic krap :mad2: The skull buckets brand is what most of the Axmen show are wearing. Kinda spendy for being chicom  Wish USA made aluminum brain buckets were available  I got my neck broke wearin a plastic hard hat, my tin hat would have done a better job. Been reading some scary things about nock off Skull Bucket brand brain buckets.


 
How did you get a broken neck?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Tell us what you have read, my hard hat is the one thing besides my boots that makes me feel good about safety.


 
:agree2:

I don't have any complaints with my skullbuckets other than the suspension not being very comfortable. Solved that by getting the old Mac-T suspension.

It's too bad an American company won't make any tin hats, but until they do, Chinese made is what you got, like it or not.

The Mac-T hats I've seen on Ebay have been just the same or higher priced than a skullbucket.

The only Mac-T I have is that damn 6pt. hat - no replacement suspensions. Sure wish I had grabbed that 4pt. at the yard sale instead. Live and learn.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 22, 2011)

slowp said:


> They are so easy to see and stay that way pretty much unless you are slapping paint on trees.



I gotta get a pic of my crew. We all roll with the plain aluminum but they all end up blue anyway.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2011)

slowp said:


> If Jacob can't find one, I'll send you the yard sale hat. I haven't painted it pink yet. But I won't say it is sticker free. It is in very good shape. I removed the moss, and yes, it was moss, the thing had been sitting under a tree for a while.
> 
> I think you should go for the bright orange or yellow plastic hats. They are so easy to see and stay that way pretty much unless you are slapping paint on trees. They weigh the same as the old Mac Ts according to my highly accurate one in each hand test. Heck, you only have to wear one for maybe 6 hours!:msp_rolleyes:


 
Thanks. If JacobJ can't dredge one up for me I'll take you up on that. Please hold off on the pink paint until we find out. Please!

I've tried those brightly colored whickerbill plastic hats a time or two when our safety department was on the warpath. Felt kinda foolish wearing them...like I was auditioning for a spot with The Village People.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 22, 2011)

Like these stupid blue hats?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 22, 2011)

Heh. I wore those kind of blue helmets in the shipyard. No, ours are blue on accident, more or less. I have a "black sheep" sticker on my helmet which is almost completely obscured by overspray now.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 22, 2011)

Skull Bucket Aluminum Hard Hats

My neck was broke because the limb had a 2" broken stob that punctured the plastic and it hooked into the hard hat and which caused my neck to twisted with the hard hat as it slid off my head  Never again will I trust plastic hard hats at all. Any one use fiberglass?


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2011)

At least one of these is plastic. Same style. That's the kind I meant.









View attachment 181055


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 22, 2011)

slowp said:


> At least one of these is plastic. Same style. That's the kind I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow, are those guys making a giant catscradle :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bitzer (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought my SB from Baileys back in March and they had just gotten them in stock. They must have gone pretty fast. I was disappointed when I saw kung-pow written on it. Like Bob said, just ain't right. It does fit better and feels better than that plastic POS I found for $5.


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2011)

This one got run over by the loader. There was not a head in it when it was run over. 






View attachment 181062


----------



## madhatte (Apr 23, 2011)

There's a few things that I really like about aluminum in a helmet. I like the light weight, the heat transfer (stay cooler in summer), and the broad brim. What really sells it, though, is that aluminum deforms way more before failing than plastic does. I see it like this: I'm going to get hit in the head working in the woods and there's no way of getting out of that. Trick is to survive. With a plastic helmet, it takes a hell of a whack to break, but it transfers a lot of that energy to the neck and shoulders if it doesn't break. Aluminum will ding if you so much as fart at it wrong. Dings in a helmet are shocks your body doesn't feel. If I'm gonna get hit hard enough to break a plastic helmet, odds are I'm gonna be injured no matter what I'm wearing. If I'm wearing an aluminum helmet, I am protected as well or better in most situations, and inconvenienced less in the rest. I don't wear plastic unless I have to.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 23, 2011)

Well first off stop farting at your hard hat. Aluminum allows penetration much easier than plastic so there ,as always, are trade offs. Plastic also degrades over time due to UV and certain gases. The suspensions in more current designs, especially the newest Bullard helmets is much better than the old Mac-T design.

As I have stated before the SB does not fit me while the Mac-T does. I have a very large brain so I need a big hat. But having a big brain makes me really smart. Smarter than the average bear.


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2011)

I am just pointing out the variety that is available. One hooktender wore a white full brim plastic hardhat just because his crew didn't like it. That's a good reason. He found it in the road ditch so it was a freebie.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 23, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Skull Bucket Aluminum Hard Hats
> 
> My neck was broke because the limb had a 2" broken stob that punctured the plastic and it hooked into the hard hat and which caused my neck to twisted with the hard hat as it slid off my head  Never again will I trust plastic hard hats at all. Any one use fiberglass?


 
Man that sucks! How long ago was that? Did you make a full recovery?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 23, 2011)

2dogs said:


> stop farting at your hard hat.



can't make me


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 23, 2011)

*Brain bucket*

It was ten years ago monday of next week. I am stiff and have nerve damage down my right side. I am not able to look up very far. Not complaining just saying if I had a metal bucket I would have just had a badly strained neck. I retired because of the nerve damage to my right side.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 23, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> It was ten years ago monday of next week. I am stiff and have nerve damage down my right side. I am not able to look up very far. Not complaining just saying if I had a metal bucket I would have just had a badly strained neck. I retired because of the nerve damage to my right side.


 
What do you do for work now? Was your injury job related or firewooding?


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the Mac-T hats the best too, glad you can still get suspension for them. Anybody seen the tin hats that look like they are chrome plated? I remember the Weyerhaeuser siderods wearing them and at the time I thought they looked a little odd. I bought one in a box of stuff at an auction and it is still in perfect shape. Eight pt. suspension. Pretty classy looking.

In the midsummer sun/heat around here I can't wear a tin hat. That "cooler in the summer" is true in the PNW ( where there is still snow in the shade until about the end of July) but not here.

My dog just chewed the recently replaced suspension out of my Mac T so its time for my summer hat. Its full brim,white plastic a little heavier and lots cooler when its 90+.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 23, 2011)

Like shrimpers wearing white rubber boots. Smart.

I switched to aluminum to give it a try. I had always stuck with the integrated face screen style because I was so used to the screen. But, I got sick of the UV breakdown- putting your helmet on and hearing that undeniable crack from somewhere. Boy the aluminum sure does dent more easily, but so far so good. I've tried safety galsses and still can say I wear them most of the time but the fog and/or sweat make it tough. Glasses wearers may say suck it up but its hard to if you're not used to such annoyance.

But those Madsen's plastic one's SlowP showed are good, and only about $10. The cheap plastic ones in Bailey's suck. I went with the SB brand, the suspension felt lame at first but it broke in and feels fine now, since I don't know any better anyhow.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 23, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Like shrimpers wearing white rubber boots. Smart.
> 
> I switched to aluminum to give it a try. I had always stuck with the integrated face screen style because I was so used to the screen. But, I got sick of the UV breakdown- putting your helmet on and hearing that undeniable crack from somewhere. Boy the aluminum sure does dent more easily, but so far so good. I've tried safety galsses and still can say I wear them most of the time but the fog and/or sweat make it tough. Glasses wearers may say suck it up but its hard to if you're not used to such annoyance.
> 
> But those Madsen's plastic one's SlowP showed are good, and only about $10. The cheap plastic ones in Bailey's suck. I went with the SB brand, the suspension felt lame at first but it broke in and feels fine now, since I don't know any better anyhow.


 
If you can find those "vented" safety glasses, the work well with not getting fogged up. Stihl had some of them in the last two years.

But the sweat...


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 23, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> If you can find those "vented" safety glasses, the work well with not getting fogged up. Stihl had some of them in the last two years.
> 
> But the sweat...


 
these rock

Bailey's - Bugz-Eye Mesh Goggles


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2011)

Bugz and white :msp_ohmy:hardhat.
My bugz have been used a bit now and are holding up well. 











View attachment 181122

View attachment 181123


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2011)

John Ellison said:


> Anybody seen the tin hats that look like they are chrome plated?


 
I've seen a couple that guys took aluminum polish to. They had a mirror finish almost like chrome. Lasted pretty good and if the sun hit them just right you could sure tell where the guy was.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 23, 2011)

*Work*

After I broke my neck on a logging job, I am living on a disability check and a few odd jobs and the rare logging job. Not fun being limited in what my neck is able to do.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> After I broke my neck on a logging job, I am living on a disability check and a few odd jobs and the rare logging job. Not fun being limited in what my neck is able to do.


 
Yeah, I'll bet that's tough. In another thread you said you were a "former EMT". Was that before or after your helmet got punctured and your neck injured?

And, if you're getting a disability check and you're still doing odd jobs and "the rare logging job" how would it affect your disability if somebody were to mention that fact to whoever sends you your check?

You'd best get yourself gone.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, I'll bet that's tough. In another thread you said you were a "former EMT". Was that before or after your helmet got punctured and your neck injured?
> 
> And, if you're getting a disability check and you're still doing odd jobs and "the rare logging job" how would it affect your disability if somebody were to mention that fact to whoever sends you your check?
> 
> You'd best get yourself gone.


 
Good advice:msp_thumbup:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 24, 2011)

*Brain Bucket*

I steer clear of any thing other then cash. The limited work is only when I need some extra $$ for living exspenses. I do some volunteer work to keep busy. For 5 years I was a EMT I before the accident, I quit being a medic because of the accident.


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 24, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I steer clear of any thing other then cash. The limited work is only when I need some extra $$ for living exspenses. I do some volunteer work to keep busy. For 5 years I was a EMT I before the accident, I quit being a medic because of the accident.


 
How did you brake your neck on a logging job if you where an EMT when it happened? I have never seen a EMT wear a logging helmet...lol Your storys dont add up...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 24, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> How did you brake your neck on a logging job if you where an EMT when it happened? I have never seen a EMT wear a logging helmet...lol Your storys dont add up...


 
I worked as EMT I for a local VFD, being a EMT on logging crew made me a little extra dollars, remote locations mean help on site is awise choice for a logging company.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 24, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I worked as EMT I for a local VFD, being a EMT on logging crew made me a little extra dollars, remote locations mean help on site is awise choice for a logging company.


 
Fire department and a logging crew huh?...at what point and time did the "pro falling" job you said you had come into play?...im just trying to get some things straight as its not addding up...im really all ears...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 24, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Fire department and a logging crew huh?...at what point and time did the "pro falling" job you said you had come into play?...im just trying to get some things straight as its not addding up...im really all ears...:biggrinbounce2:


 
Dude. Really? I don't know Hillbilly or you. But really? This is what i f*****g hate about the internet. You're going to bust on a guy who broke his neck?! Even if you don't believe the story, keep it to yourself. Show some class. This kind of **** drives me crazy about this site. I can't see why a guy would fake a story about breaking his neck. Why? To get sympathy on this site from guys like you?! Show some respect or get lost.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Hammer do you have your glasses on a leash or anything? 

I drilled a small hole in the arm of mine and ran some mason line through it which I tuck into the suspension on my helmet. Same as my corded ear plugs. That way I can flip em off quick if I need to. It always seems like a major PITA cleaning the lenses when they smudge with sweat and chips and crap. 


Coastal- That guy killed all of his credibility in another thread. I don't believe a word he says. Pointing it out at this stage is kind of moot as well. You're right though, the back and forth crap gets old.


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 25, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Hey Hammer do you have your glasses on a leash or anything?
> 
> I drilled a small hole in the arm of mine and ran some mason line through it which I tuck into the suspension on my helmet. Same as my corded ear plugs. That way I can flip em off quick if I need to. It always seems like a major PITA cleaning the lenses when they smudge with sweat and chips and crap.
> 
> ...


 
Yup he did...that thread is deleted now...and for good reason...it needed it from the start...


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 25, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Dude. Really? I don't know Hillbilly or you. But really? This is what i f*****g hate about the internet. You're going to bust on a guy who broke his neck?! Even if you don't believe the story, keep it to yourself. Show some class. This kind of **** drives me crazy about this site. I can't see why a guy would fake a story about breaking his neck. Why? To get sympathy on this site from guys like you?! Show some respect or get lost.


 
Coastal...he made a fool of himself in a previous thread in the chainsaw fourm that is now deleted.....


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 25, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Dude. Really? I don't know Hillbilly or you. But really? This is what i f*****g hate about the internet. You're going to bust on a guy who broke his neck?! Even if you don't believe the story, keep it to yourself. Show some class. This kind of **** drives me crazy about this site. I can't see why a guy would fake a story about breaking his neck. Why? To get sympathy on this site from guys like you?! Show some respect or get lost.


 
For sure, this back and forth is never ending, wish they'd give it a rest.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Hey Hammer do you have your glasses on a leash or anything?
> 
> I drilled a small hole in the arm of mine and ran some mason line through it which I tuck into the suspension on my helmet. Same as my corded ear plugs. That way I can flip em off quick if I need to. It always seems like a major PITA cleaning the lenses when they smudge with sweat and chips and crap.



No drilling required.
Croakies and pseudo Croakies. The best price on real croakies is at the saw shop down the road from the famous one. I use them all the time on my real glasses. They work when you tip upside down in a kayak too. They also make floatable ones, but I don't have those. Maybe I should.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> No drilling required.
> Croakies and pseudo Croakies. The best price on real croakies is at the saw shop down the road from the famous one. I use them all the time on my real glasses. They work when you tip upside down in a kayak too. They also make floatable ones, but I don't have those. Maybe I should.


 
I like doing things the hard way I guess. That and I don't know if I could bring myself to wearing those. No offense meant. I have a hard enough time wearing glasses. I went without for years. No earplugs too. I got tired of saying "what" all the time and squinting.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2011)

Croakies stick to velcro. Here's the story. It was a sunny day so I was driving with my prescription sunglasses on, and croakies. I didn't like wearing them in the woods because I usually had to spray some paint on a tree or two, so took them off AFTER I put my cruising vest on. Then I took off into the woods to mark corridors. No falling had taken place yet.

Got back to the pickup, and no glasses. I looked and looked. I couldn't figure out where they were. I got clipons on my next trip to town, I have to wear glasses to drive legally.

Falling took place, then yarding started. I was up on the landing talking to the owner of the gypo outfit, and he said one of the rigging guys found a pair of sunglasses in the brush. With a sly grin he said the guy might trade them for beer. So, I headed down and the guy said they were blurry but were up in the crummy and yes, he would take a case of Icehouse Beer. So, back up I went and there they were. No scratches and in good shape. I figured, and had it happen later but caught it in time, that the croakie strap stuck to the velcro on my cruiser vest. Then the glasses fell off. It was amazing that they survived through the falling.

I had to buy Icehouse beer, explaining that no, it wasn't for me, and then seeing the look of doubt on the checkout lady's face. Luckily, Icehouse is cheap and was also on sale. 

Since I couldn't haul it in the FS pickup, I met the crew at 0 dark thirty at the coffee shack and delivered the beer. Then went on to work.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> Croakies stick to velcro. Here's the story. It was a sunny day so I was driving with my prescription sunglasses on, and croakies. I didn't like wearing them in the woods because I usually had to spray some paint on a tree or two, so took them off AFTER I put my cruising vest on. Then I took off into the woods to mark corridors. No falling had taken place yet.
> 
> Got back to the pickup, and no glasses. I looked and looked. I couldn't figure out where they were. I got clipons on my next trip to town, I have to wear glasses to drive legally.
> 
> ...


 
Its amazing how stuff will survive like that. Right there is another reason why I can't wear them. I don't need something else that will attract burdock, haha. By the end of the day those croakies would look like a burdock scarf!


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats a guy with a plastic hat do if his Talkie Tooter signals are'nt going thru to the yarder? If they werent quite going thru the ole tin hat for an antenna usually did the trick. I always hated it when the whistles would'nt work worth a darn and you were down in some hole with a noisey crick so you could'nt hear and you had no idea what you just blew until the lines started to move.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> I met the crew at 0 dark thirty at the coffee shack and delivered the beer.



Business done via handshakes and beer is my favorite kind of business. I wish I could do away with money and work strictly on a beer-and-handshake commission.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 25, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Coastal...he made a fool of himself in a previous thread in the chainsaw fourm that is now deleted.....


 
My apologies. Was having a bad day and didn't want to read the bickering. Guess i just shouldn't have read it!:msp_wink:


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 25, 2011)

It's gonna be a sad day if I ever decide (doubtful) or if I am forced to start wearin one of them goofy lookin tree climbin helmets instead of my old mac-t. I have a couple of reserves, but me and her have been through a lot of #### together, and I feel like it is one of the few things that still keeps me connected to my timber fallin background. I have seen those skull buckets...they seem chincy...every ####in thing is made in China anymore:bang:


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 25, 2011)

Well; I have a NORTH and a Bullard full brim hard hat. 
Searching for the aluminum 'Skull Bucket' brand briefly states that the U.S. and China are in some kind of disagreement over them. Anybody know what it is? :msp_confused:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2011)

CRICorp, the corporation that manufactures the new Skull Buckets, reported some time that they weren't making the helmets any more and wouldn't be until the economy improved. However, as you can see in the linked Google search, the article doesn't appear to be there any more. That's all I can find right now.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> It's gonna be a sad day if I ever decide (doubtful) or if I am forced to start wearin one of them goofy lookin tree climbin helmets instead of my old mac-t. I have a couple of reserves, but me and her have been through a lot of #### together, and I feel like it is one of the few things that still keeps me connected to my timber fallin background. I have seen those skull buckets...they seem chincy...every ####in thing is made in China anymore:bang:



I felt bad when our wise managers said we had to wear plastic. I kept my Mac T because it had been through some pretty good adventures. Most folks turned theirs in. 

I've got a new suspension to put in it. The old one is held together by a shoelace on top--that was the style then. I sometimes wear it while burning piles around here. It deflects the heat real well so you can get in a chunk the pile.


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 25, 2011)

John Ellison said:


> Whats a guy with a plastic hat do if his Talkie Tooter signals are'nt going thru to the yarder? If they werent quite going thru the ole tin hat for an antenna usually did the trick. I always hated it when the whistles would'nt work worth a darn and you were down in some hole with a noisey crick so you could'nt hear and you had no idea what you just blew until the lines started to move.



I never could decide if that really worked. Tried it and I'd do it again. Sometimes a person will grasp at straws.


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect a really old thread but has anyone had any luck finding these things lately. I really like mine but it is starting to show a ton of wear not mention it got bent here the other day. I will not say how as it seems the boss may have been partly at fault for possibly being an idoit. Even finding a suspension would be a bonus. I guess I should mention I have a skull bucket.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2015)

The name "Skull Bucket" seems to be extinct now but several vendors including Bailey's sell aluminum full-brim hats and suspensions still.


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 6, 2015)

Are they as good and as comfortable as the old ones.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, definitely, and I'd say that the suspension is even an improvement.


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 6, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Yes, definitely, and I'd say that the suspension is even an improvement.


Which one do you prefer? Is there one that is better than the other.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2015)

The new one, with the strap that swings down in the back with the ratchet on it, is more comfortable and stays on better than the old "Skull Bucket" one which in turn is more comfortable and stays on better than the old Mac-T suspensions.


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 6, 2015)

Where did you purchase this one?


----------



## madhatte (Sep 7, 2015)

Probably through GSA. Your best bet is Bailey's.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 13, 2015)

I wonder if the baileys variety are any stronger than they where two years ago?


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 14, 2015)

I just wish the skull bucket company was still in. Business.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 14, 2015)

I feel like the current generation are more rigid than the last generation, but heavier than the old Mac-T. I think it's a reasonable compromise, especially since I like this suspension quite a lot.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 14, 2015)

So are the new ones worth the price or should I keep looking for mint Mac-Ts to horde...


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 15, 2015)

I think the Skull Bucket is a much better hard had than the Mac-T. I bought my second one from ebay maybe 6 months ago.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 15, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> So are the new ones worth the price or should I keep looking for mint Mac-Ts to horde...



Do both. Keep the old ones because they're cool, and wear the new ones to protect your gourd. Let's start bringing our old helmets to GTG's for comparison. I bet there's more variation than we expect.



2dogs said:


> I think the Skull Bucket is a much better hard had than the Mac-T.



Agreed. They were sort of a bunch of soft spots looking for an impact to join them before, which is a solid enough design given single simple shapes pressed out of sheet material. Cheap was the name of that game. Modern helmets, under modern rules, have to meet a bunch more basic design requirements. I wish I could report that the old suspensions were super comfy and the new ones suck, but I can't. This generation of tin hats is pretty OK in my book.


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I am going to give madsens a call and see what they have to offer. I bought my last one there.


----------



## slowp (Sep 16, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> So are the new ones worth the price or should I keep looking for mint Mac-Ts to horde...



Perhaps you hoarders should give me a top price before next year's Packwood fleecing event. I saw a good one at the Labor Day event, but it was above my $20 maximum and the guy refused to bargain on it. He wanted $30. It was still there on the following day. The liner was shot, but the hat was dent free and no paint on it.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 16, 2015)

slowp said:


> Perhaps you hoarders should give me a top price before next year's Packwood fleecing event. I saw a good one at the Labor Day event, but it was above my $20 maximum and the guy refused to bargain on it. He wanted $30. It was still there on the following day. The liner was shot, but the hat was dent free and no paint on it.


 Lots of Mac-Ts huh? Maybe we should move there. Say Hi to Benny for me.


----------



## slowp (Sep 16, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Lots of Mac-Ts huh? Maybe we should move there. Say Hi to Benny for me.



Might as well. I read where one of those Inn and Out franchises was opening somewhere in our fair state. More Californication for us? Benny is sleeping (with his girlfriend) shhhhhhhh.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 16, 2015)

paid like 40 for my current one, plus shipping from flea-bay. So far its mostly dent free.

30's not so bad for one in good shape, as long as its a 4 point. Especially considering that the new 2top ones are $37 + shipping.

Currently have a back up as of now, just needs new suspension


----------



## Gologit (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd try one of those SkullBuckets but my Mac-T is only thirty years old. Should be good for a while yet.  It might be interesting to find out if any of those new style tin hats make it thirty years and still work as well as mine does. I'll check back.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## troutbum (Oct 17, 2015)

I've seen a guy with muffs on his full brim tin hat, I'm trying to pull this off so i can listen to my audio books while i cut firewood this winter. I think i found the right muffs, but wanted to see if anyone has any input before i place an order. 
Thanks


----------



## slowp (Oct 17, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I'd try one of those SkullBuckets but my Mac-T is only thirty years old. Should be good for a while yet.  It might be interesting to find out if any of those new style tin hats make it thirty years and still work as well as mine does. I'll check back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the Happy Bunny hat?


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 17, 2015)

I will bring some Mac-Ts next month to Napa to sell. I have full brim and cap style.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 18, 2015)

slowp said:


> Where is the Happy Bunny hat?



The Happy Bunny Hat, minus the happy bunnies, now resides in Texas with RiverRat 2. I figured you'd approve because it didn't go to Iowa or one of those other fly-over states that nobody can remember the name of. And you know RR2 will take good care of it.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 18, 2015)

2dogs said:


> I will bring some Mac-Ts next month to Napa to sell. I have full brim and cap style.



Capitalist.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 18, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Capitalist.


That's me.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a 6-pt Mac-T, a 4-pt Mac-T, an old Skull Bucket, and a new Skull Bucket. Honestly, I like the newest one best, because the hat is most rigid and the suspension the most comfortable.


----------



## bnmc98 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok...
I have a Skull Bucket and I keep getting the replacement suspension from Bailey's (658 70). They are not real good in my opinion. keep breaking at the plastic fold over mount that holds the clips (and not from falling object). I've gone through a bunch.

Just did it again yesterday 

Any sources for a better replacement suspension?


----------



## big hank (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah those ones are garbage.
MSA makes a real good replacement suspension that is rock solid.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0017Z6KBK/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 11, 2016)

Magnum783 said:


> I just wish the skull bucket company was still in. Business.


Skull Bucket is BACK IN BUSINESS!

Check us out at Skullbucket.com


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 12, 2016)

Hows about some samples?


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 12, 2016)

If we had enough stock I might could fulfill that request. Since we relaunched the company the hats are flying off the shelf. We can't keep up with the demand.

Send me your location and I will let you know where your closest dealer is.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 12, 2016)

Well, a bunch of us are in the Pacific Northwest and close enough to the usual suppliers there.

Also, your website is all kinds of broken. Thought you'd like to know that.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. The site is working fine from my computer here, I just checked it. What is it doing from your end? I will get the issues fixed asap.

Cowlitz River Rigging just received a shipment of Skull Buckets a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 12, 2016)

I looked at the site on both Microsoft explorer and Google Chrome. Looks like it is functioning correctly for all features from here.

http://www.skullbucket.com/


----------



## madhatte (Jan 12, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> Thanks for the heads up. The site is working fine from my computer here, I just checked it. What is it doing from your end? I will get the issues fixed asap.



Firefox:




Cowlitz River Rigging, eh? I don't make it through Longview all that often, but maybe I'll make a trip. 

IE7 (what I have to use at work):


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 12, 2016)

Try refreshing with the F5 key to see what happens. It is working when I open in Firefox


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 12, 2016)

The tech savvy guys are telling me that your browser is being blocked only allowing the HTML version to load. Thank you for letting me know about this. I will continue to investigate the issue if it is on our end.


----------



## big hank (Jan 12, 2016)

That little poulan is the best ya could get!?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2016)

Your website works fine here.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 12, 2016)

big hank said:


> That little poulan is the best ya could get!?


I figured we would take it on the chin for that. I wasn't there when that picture was taken so I couldn't complain.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 12, 2016)

Blocked is possible. Work network is a jerk.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 12, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> If we had enough stock I might could fulfill that request. Since we relaunched the company the hats are flying off the shelf. We can't keep up with the demand.
> 
> Send me your location and I will let you know where your closest dealer is.


 
Anything near Tulsa, OK?


----------



## madhatte (Jan 13, 2016)

Site looks fine from home network.

Next question: suspension. That no-name brand that has been selling tin hats the last couple of years has a pretty good design for the suspension, specifically how the back drops down in two pieces to hug both the upper and lower portions of a weird-shaped nugget like mine. What design are you guys using now? The last "Skull Bucket" branded one I had was OK, better than the old Mac-T, but not as good as the current no-name ones. The big reason I ask this is because protection is great when I get hit, but 
suspension is all day, every day.

EDIT: I have examples of all 3 if you need pics

EDIT: oh, and not that I care, but where is the current generation of your product manufactured?

EDIT: for those of you who are wondering, what I am really asking is "why should I buy your 'Made in China' product over the other one I'm already pretty happy with?"

EDIT: make no mistake that I am happy to see competition in the tin hat market. We will all likely benefit from this, especially since we have a manufacturer rep in our midst.


----------



## Skeans (Jan 13, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Firefox:
> 
> View attachment 478126
> 
> ...


If you do make it to Longview let me know I'm just across the Bridge in Oregon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Jan 13, 2016)

Skeans said:


> If you do make it to Longview let me know I'm just across the Bridge in Oregon./QUOTE]



Roger that!


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 14, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Site looks fine from home network.
> 
> Next question: suspension. That no-name brand that has been selling tin hats the last couple of years has a pretty good design for the suspension, specifically how the back drops down in two pieces to hug both the upper and lower portions of a weird-shaped nugget like mine. What design are you guys using now? The last "Skull Bucket" branded one I had was OK, better than the old Mac-T, but not as good as the current no-name ones. The big reason I ask this is because protection is great when I get hit, but
> suspension is all day, every day.
> ...


madhatte, great questions. 

The suspension you are referring to, the swing suspension, was a Skull Bucket original design. We will continue to offer this suspension, with some minor upgrades, so long as there is a demand for it. We keep around a thousand of them in stock at our warehouse, so they will be available for those who prefer that style suspension. We are currently testing a newly designed suspension for use only in the Skull Bucket aluminum hard hats. Once we have received the results from the independent testing lab we will get it into the market as an option.

The previous versions, including the inventory transferred when we purchased the company, were all stamped in China. At this time we will continue to work with the company in China to stamp our hard hats. The investment required to tool the dies needed to stamp the hats is substantial. Stamping the hats in the USA is something that we will continue to study as we grow the business, but at this time it is just not cost effective to move all of the operations into the US. I will reassure you though, that we work very closely with the oversees company that is doing our stamping. We have daily communications and on sight quality controls. ISO certification is in the near future.

Why should you buy an Authentic Skull Bucket aluminum hard hat? This is quiet simple really, the answer is quality. We receive our hats in raw form then complete all of the additional assemblies here in the USA at our facilities in Texas. We take a very hands on approach during which we inspect every hat, apply the powder coating in house, label with the required information in accordance with ANSI/ISEA standards, reinspect for quality control, package each hat with the required literature and hand pack each hat for it's final destination. We take the phrase "crafted to quality-without-question standards" very seriously here. We want to produce the highest quality aluminum hard hats on the market. We know our customers demand the Authentic Skull Bucket and we want them to know they are getting what they pay for. 

Our company is founded on a group of people from very diverse backgrounds. We have assembled a team that has over a hundred years of experience is the safety, production, manufacturing, and the medical field. We believe we have the most brilliant and innovative minds in the safety industry. Our team members have treated traumatic brain injuries in trauma centers, studied the effects of cranial impacts and how to best prevent them, spent time with patients in post traumatic rehab facilities and responded to work site head injuries to gain first hand experience on how to prevent these types of accidents from happening. All of this to provide you with the best head protection on the market.

We spent an enormous amount of time and capital researching, testing and an ultimately producing a product that we will put our name on. The current production Skull Bucket hard hats have been independently lab tested for compliance to the current ANSI/ISEA Z89.1 Class 1 Type C-2014 Standard for Industrial Head Protection. The standard is very specific in what is required to make that claim. I would encourage you to look at the standard for yourself. Compare our hat to others and you can make your decision as to which meets the compliance requirements. 

Safety is our first priority! The bottom line is, this is what we do. This is all we do. We focus one one simple thing and that is your safety. The hard hat is one piece in your personal protective ensemble. We believe it is the most important piece and this is why we focus on producing the the highest quality, most protective hard hat on the market. We will continue with this simple quest through innovation and product offerings. We have a grand vision for our company and will not stop working toward the goal of keeping you safe. After all Skull Bucket reinvented the aluminum hard hat. Buy the original, buy the best!


----------



## madhatte (Jan 14, 2016)

Excellent post. Thank you. We'll be buying Skull Bucket helmets in my office for sure.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 14, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Excellent post. Thank you. We'll be buying Skull Bucket helmets in my office for sure.


Thank you for the support.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 14, 2016)

Skull Bucket said:


> madhatte, great questions.
> 
> The suspension you are referring to, the swing suspension, was a Skull Bucket original design. We will continue to offer this suspension, with some minor upgrades, so long as there is a demand for it. We keep around a thousand of them in stock at our warehouse, so they will be available for those who prefer that style suspension. We are currently testing a newly designed suspension for use only in the Skull Bucket aluminum hard hats. Once we have received the results from the independent testing lab we will get it into the market as an option.
> 
> ...



Great information. Thanks.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 14, 2016)

love to see a manufacture here answering questions. kudos to you!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 14, 2016)

So... just a thought.

Why is that extra plate on the inside and not on the outside, I've heard of them breaking loose after a severe impact, and it seems to me that having the extra plate out side supported by the rest of the hat would make more sense. 

Also, while its good that you folks assemble in the states, I strongly encourage you to consider looking at different areas of the US for production, former auto, or aerospace areas would have the machines, know how, and be desperate for the work. Places like Michigan ahem Detroit... L.A. San Fransisco. Nearly anywhere in Ohio. All these places would have the experience and know how to run both hydroforms, punch presses, seam rollers, riviters, die makers etc.

Also this new suspension you speak of, will it work with just the new skull buckets or will it work with the old Mac T's? Cause I'd hate to have to give up on my Mac T because i couldn't fix the suspension.

I know I ask annoying questions, buy unfortunately I'm also very curious.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 15, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Also this new suspension you speak of, will it work with just the new skull buckets or will it work with the old Mac T's? Cause I'd hate to have to give up on my Mac T because i couldn't fix the suspension.



4-point is 4-point. You're good.


----------



## Skull Bucket (Jan 15, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> So... just a thought.
> 
> Why is that extra plate on the inside and not on the outside, I've heard of them breaking loose after a severe impact, and it seems to me that having the extra plate out side supported by the rest of the hat would make more sense.
> 
> ...



Why is the extra plate on the inside? That is a great question, unfortunately not one I can answer without some research. When we purchased the company we did not change the overall design of the hat since we know it will pass the required testing. I will look through the documents that we received during company transfer to see if I can find the answer to your question. I would have to assume that it has more to do with eye appeal than anything. As with most hard hat manufacturers, our care and use manual plainly states that in the event the hat is subjected to a sever impact it should be taken out of service.

We have spend a tremendous amount of time traveling to, meeting and working with metal stampers around the USA. These companies are proud to produce products that are "Made in the USA". The results, unfortunately, have always been the same. The investment required to build the tooling to make our hat is just not cost effective at this time. We took control of the company in August, from that point forward we will exhaust every effort to bring all manufacturing into the US. The cost per hat would increase to the point that we just aren't sure we could recover from the capital investment. We are exploring additional options and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future. We will continue with our hands on approach to make sure that every hat that leaves our facilities is of the utmost quality.

Lastly, our suspension is a four point and should fit.0


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 15, 2016)

Thankee, I may have to pick one up some day. Mint Mac T's are getting scarce, and I have a habit of crushing the things I love.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 15, 2016)

I really don't know much about woodcutting helmets, just a casual cutter, the helmet I use is a Husqvarna, I like it fine except for one thing, the lining for the earmuffs are plastic which for me is very annoying, my ears sweat like crazy with the muffs down even in cold weather ! Does anyone make cloth lined earmuffs that are breathable ?


----------



## Skeans (Jan 15, 2016)

Cycledude said:


> I really don't know much about woodcutting helmets, just a casual cutter, the helmet I use is a Husqvarna, I like it fine except for one thing, the lining for the earmuffs are plastic which for me is very annoying, my ears sweat like crazy with the muffs down even in cold weather ! Does anyone make cloth lined earmuffs that are breathable ?


These aren't helmets they're full brim hard hats no face shields or ear muffs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 19, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Well; I have a NORTH and a Bullard full brim hard hat.
> Searching for the aluminum 'Skull Bucket' brand briefly states that the U.S. and China are in some kind of disagreement over them. Anybody know what it is? :msp_confused:


Wow; time flies. Since 2011, I found a warehouse sell-out of the Skull Buckets, and bought one a few years later. I like it. Also added this winter time liner, and a washable sweatband for it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 20, 2016)

Everyboby loves discovering old abandoned cabins, mining sites and buildings.
Anyway, while way up in the moutains last week I found a run down trappers shack. In the rafters I found a metal Hard Boiled cat skinners hat. The porcupines had eaten the head liner. Where could I send the hat to get repaired?


----------

